# WENT FISHING AT PENSACOLA PIER



## surffisher56 (Jan 30, 2010)

WAS DOWN FOR A WEDDING LAST WEEK FISHED THE PIER GOT INTO A FEW SHEEPS .... I WATCHED A COUPLE GOOD FISHERMAN AND EVEN ONE TOOK THE TIME TO COME OVER AND GIVE A COUPLE OF POINTERS.... GOT A FEW ... FUN TO CATCH !! DEDICATED LAST DAY TO FISH (FRIDAY) FOR THE COBIA WATCH.... LOVE TO HAVE SEEN ONE OR EVEN HOOKED UP! NOT TO BE!! ALOT OF WATCHING ... IDIDNT MIND IT REMINDED ME OF A LONG DAY ON THE DEER STAND!! SAW A SHARK COME BY AND PORPOISES BUT NO LING!! WISH ALL ON THE PIER GOOD LUCK THIS SEASON AND THANKS FOR THE HELP WITH THE NET! CHUCK B SALISBURY, MD.


----------

